# kara's drifting vid



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

1.05 into the vid girls is me and luke drifting

im in a silver skyline, luke in a black rx7

loving it

/links


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Go Kara... kept expecting you to get out wearing hot pants and lil belly top fast n furious style!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

natalie83 said:


> Go Kara... kept expecting you to get out wearing hot pants and lil belly top fast n furious style!!!


i have name for girls like that lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Woohoo exilerating stuff Kara, looks so much fun


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

lol... whats that name chick??


----------

